# help with identification



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i bought 5 1 in. rbp about a month ago and now the biggest is about 2.5 inches and he still hasnt got any red except for his anal fin.....but his gills are turning a gold color????? could this be a different species????? sorry but no way to get pics...cant afford a camera


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

cant tell without a pic


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

pinchy said:


> cant tell without a pic
> [snapback]1004995[/snapback]​


i thought it would prob be impossible w/o a pic, but some ppl on this site know so much i figured it was worth askin


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

They are definitly Red-Bellied piranhas.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> They are definitly Red-Bellied piranhas.
> [snapback]1005010[/snapback]​


they are like turnin gold on their gills n stuff.....ur just jealous haha


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

lol


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

mine are the same (red anal fin.. goldish gills) .. except i got them 3 weeks ago xP. I think it's because they are in the midst of changing.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ya i think ur right b/c i looked through some pics of baby redz and they all had gold gills


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

yea mine were like that too eventually it turns red


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

it should turn red eventually


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Moved...







Need pics for proper ID


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> i bought 5 1 in. rbp about a month ago and now the biggest is about 2.5 inches and he still hasnt got any red except for his anal fin.....but his gills are turning a gold color????? could this be a different species????? sorry but no way to get pics...cant afford a camera
> [snapback]1004984[/snapback]​


does it look th same other than the colour?

if yes probably a red belly too, if not then most likely something else.


----------

